# canning soups



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

just got done canning 20 jars of french onion soup and 8 jars of gumbo. getting ready for the cold season. sometimes I have tomato or onion soup instead of coffee or tea at night. was planning on canning some corn soup next week. cook my soups down and add some water when I reheat them. wondering about canning southern red beans for a quick meal or if power goes out. would only have to reheat it and not cook it for 4 or 5 hours.


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

Canning red beans sounds like a great idea. It would nice to have those on hand for a quick meal instead of having to plan hours ahead. So far I have only canned tomatoes/ tomato sauce, but I'm eager to branch out.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> just got done canning 20 jars of french onion soup and 8 jars of gumbo. getting ready for the cold season. sometimes I have tomato or onion soup instead of coffee or tea at night. was planning on canning some corn soup next week. cook my soups down and add some water when I reheat them. wondering about canning southern red beans for a quick meal or if power goes out. would only have to reheat it and not cook it for 4 or 5 hours.


I don't can them, but those beans, chili, spaghetti sauce are frozen..for a different reason..saves electricity and knocks out waste.:congrat:

We throw out nothing in this house..


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

DW makes a lot of different meals in large stockpots. We'll eat from it one night and maybe a second. After that, I break out the pressure canner. On the shelves in the cellar we have; spaghetti, chili, pulled pork BBQ, vegetable beef soup, chicken corn soup and venison stew. Then there are 50-60 jars of plain meat (chicken, beef and venison) that can be heated for other recipes or eaten cold if necessary.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> just got done canning 20 jars of french onion soup and 8 jars of gumbo. getting ready for the cold season. sometimes I have tomato or onion soup instead of coffee or tea at night. was planning on canning some corn soup next week. cook my soups down and add some water when I reheat them. wondering about canning southern red beans for a quick meal or if power goes out. would only have to reheat it and not cook it for 4 or 5 hours.


I canned white navy beans for the first time about six weeks ago. I soaked them overnight, changed the water, chopped up carrots, onions and celery in them, cooked them about an hour then put into cans and pressured them. They will melt in your mouth I will probably can more after Thanksgiving. I'm canning more potatoes in a few days, and have just cooked up several pumpkins. I canned 9 pints and will use the rest to make cakes & pies for the holidays. Tonight I'm cooking cabbage leaves for the first time. My Early Dutch cabbage are just beginning to head and have huge lower leaves. A neighbor told me that I should cook them and they had more nutrition in the dark leaves than the cabbage heads. The Rooster said his mother used to cook cabbage leaves before they 'headded'. We'll see.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

LilRedHen said:


> I canned white navy beans for the first time about six weeks ago. I soaked them overnight, changed the water, chopped up carrots, onions and celery in them, cooked them about an hour then put into cans and pressured them. They will melt in your mouth I will probably can more after Thanksgiving. I'm canning more potatoes in a few days, and have just cooked up several pumpkins. I canned 9 pints and will use the rest to make cakes & pies for the holidays. Tonight I'm cooking cabbage leaves for the first time. My Early Dutch cabbage are just beginning to head and have huge lower leaves. A neighbor told me that I should cook them and they had more nutrition in the dark leaves than the cabbage heads. The Rooster said his mother used to cook cabbage leaves before they 'headded'. We'll see.


stuffed cabbage... like a dutch oven/slow cooked (as opposed to fried) kibbeh?

:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> stuffed cabbage... like a dutch oven/slow cooked (as opposed to fried) kibbeh?
> 
> :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


No, I boiled it with a little butter & salt. It was yummy! How do you make stuffed cabbage?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

LilRedHen said:


> No, I boiled it with a little butter & salt. It was yummy! How do you make stuffed cabbage?


they're like stuffed grape leaves...

Stuffed Cabbage Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> they're like stuffed grape leaves...
> 
> Stuffed Cabbage Recipe - Allrecipes.com


Thanks, I may try it. I've never had stuffed grape leaves either. I guess you get stuck in a cooking rut sometimes, but the Rooster won't try hardly anything new.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

we have a TON of soups, with more coming. Last years turkey (carcass) soup was some of the best soup I have and my entire life. Through a strange timing quirk, it simmered for four days! Couldn't get enough of that soup. 2nd batch made from a mid year turkey wasn't quite as good, but it simmered at a lower temp and for only two days.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

we're still serving and eating soups that we canned in 2008,


----------

